# piano di sopra



## Schenker

Hola, aquí está el contexto:

"Al piano di sopra, in casa, i corpi senza vita della moglie, e del figlio..."


----------



## sabrinita85

En la planta superior.


----------



## Schenker

Grazie mille.

Una pequeña duda, esto quiere decir segundo piso o el último piso (si la casa tuviera 3 pisos) o ambas?


----------



## sabrinita85

Pues la planta superior puede ser cualquiera que no sea la planta baja.
Todo depende de lo ya mencionado.


----------



## Schenker

En realidad era bastante obvio, hehehehe.
Lo que pasa es que acá nunca se habla de "planta superior" (buena excusa, hehehe)

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Y cómo se le denomina ahí a la planta superior?


----------



## Schenker

Si hay solo 2 pisos, se dice "segundo piso" y si hay más, comunmente se dice simplemente "último piso". "Planta superior" se entiende y a veces se utiliza pero al menos acá suena algo rebuscado.


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> Si hay solo 2 pisos, se dice "segundo piso" y si hay más, comunmente se dice simplemente "último piso". "Planta superior" se entiende y a veces se utiliza pero al menos acá suena algo rebuscado.


Qué curioso.
No habría pensado nunca que en algunos países hispanohablante no se utilizara "planta superior".


----------



## Schenker

En este caso puntual ("planta superior") no puedo hablar por los otros paises. Pero en general el español sudamericano tiene muchas diferencias con el español de España. Incluso a su vez, hay muchas o varias diferencias entre los diferentes _españoles_ de los paises americanos.


----------



## yaya.mx

De hecho yo habría dicho "el piso de arriba" jajaj.. Para mi "piso" no es departamento sino "planta".


----------



## Neuromante

Yo también diría "piso de arriba", "planta" se usa en las tiendas y lo de "superior" se refiere a la planta inmediatamente encima, cuando hay varias.

Para una planta cualquiera se debe quitar el articulo "Zapatería en plantas superiores" pero solo lo oíras en los ascensores o por megafonía.

Schenker: No hay diferencia entre el español de España y el de Sudamérica, si no entre el español de todos los países. Es tan distinto el español de Chile del de España como del de Panamá, por poner un ejemplo. Basta ver la cantidad de veces que se postea dando diversas versiones o diciendo directamente que en un determinado país algo no se entendería


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Yo también diría "piso de arriba", "planta" se usa en las tiendas y lo de "superior" se refiere a la planta inmediatamente encima, cuando hay varias.
> 
> Para una planta cualquiera se debe quitar el articulo "Zapatería en plantas superiores" pero solo lo oíras en los ascensores o por megafonía.


Se nota que hago mucho 'shopping', eh? 

Gracias Neuro y Yaya!


----------



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> Gracias Neuro y Yaya!   Yo estaré pintado


 
Neuromante: lo que dije en otras palabras es que el español entre paises sudamericanos tiene menos diferencias que con el de España. Por ejemplo, el español de Chile con el de Colombia tiene mucho menos diferencias que el de Chile con el de España. Para qué hablar el de Chile con el de Argentina que actualmente cada día es más similar debido a que acá se ve mucha TV argentina y se están adoptando -o ya se adoptaron- muchas palabras que eran sólo argentinas (chanta, tongo, etc).


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno: Ese fenómeno también está pasando con la televisión en España. Y en "Betty la Fea" apenas había alguna palabra diversa (En todas las clases sociales y grados de cultura de la comedia) por no hablar de la gramatica, identica.


Yo la verdad, no lo veo así. Los paises hispanosparlantes no se limitan al Cono Sur y España.


----------



## xeneize

Yo también diría _el piso de arriba_, y si quiero ser más específico, entonces el número del piso 
En Argentina un *piso* es una *planta* nomás, mientras que el otro sentido que tiene en España sería un *departamento*.
Un *semipiso* es la mitad de una planta o piso.
Además, el *piso* es el *suelo*, y mientras en España se suele decir _suelo_, en Argentina casi sólo _piso_.
Respecto de las diferencias entre español americano y peninsular, que es nomás la más básica de las clasificaciones que tiene el español en sí mismo, creo que saldría del tema al hablar de esto...
Chau


----------

